# Stupid Braixen Draw



## Alex4U (Jun 8, 2016)

Im bored... with A LOT OF HOMEWORK... siht :C

Well! I Draw a random shit of Braixen... and... there is the result xD


----------



## Alex4U (Jun 8, 2016)

ITS NOT FINISHED, SO LATER I FINISH THIS SHITTY DRAW BECAUSE I HAVE A LOT OF HOMEWORK!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 27, 2016)

That's pretty good (so far) for the cartoon style you're going for.


----------



## Farian (Jun 27, 2016)

Perhaps you should finish your homework first?


----------



## Alex4U (Jul 11, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> That's pretty good (so far) for the cartoon style you're going for.


Ah, thanks man ^^
I draw a lot, but in my shitty books of the school :v

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Farian said:


> Perhaps you should finish your homework first?


Bah, neh, and i get a 10 xD


----------

